# Oregano Oil/Coconut Oil for a 15 month old? To treat yeast and bacteria in GI tract..



## nikolette (Jan 13, 2006)

Has anyone used this before?

We just got stool analysis back and its positive for dybiotic bacteria and yeast. They both showed sensitivities to oregano and cyprilic acid (coconut oil). We have an appt next week with the Dr. and I'm sure he will give us amounts to use to try to kill the bacteria and yeast.

I was just wondering if any of you had used this and what were the amounts and results? Did things get worse before they got better? How long did the behavior or physical problems last before you saw improvement? Any sleep improvement using these?

Thanks for any input.

Nik


----------



## angelamclamb (Jul 31, 2003)

I need the same info. I think my son suffers the same fate and was wondering how much coconut oil to give him.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

I don't know about oil of oregano...it says on the bottle not to use while pregnant or nursing so I don't think I would give it to a young one.

Coconut oil--I would just start out with a little bit and increase it slowly as it can cause diarrhea and upset stomach while it is killing off the bad bacteria--like maybe start with 1/2 tsp for the first couple of days if the baby isn't used to getting any.


----------



## provocativa (Jan 17, 2005)

Having taken oil of oregano, I must agree. If nothing else, the oregano flavored burps might give a toddler an aversion. I would try the coconut oil as caed. recommended, and alternate with probiotics, sprinkled on the tongue if the kid doesn't eat dairy. If s/he eats dairy, graduate to hfs yogurt then kefir right away. When shopping for yogurt, look out for inulin. It's a filler the industry touts since it can promote bacteria growth. But if bad bacteria are present, they can feed on the inulin, too.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Oil of Oregano has *some* value used externally-like garlic it is effective transdermally. You can put it in the bath or on the soles of their feet with a cotton wrap overnight.

For these overgrowths I wouldn't at all recommend the OOO straight like an adult would take (therapeutically) but you could mix it in with food. Coconut oil would be great-but do work up to a high dose. It won't hurt you-it's a great source of nutrients-but too much fat too quickly can be very uncomfortable-as is die off.

You may want to consider using enzymes which work wonders on bacterial and fungal overgrowths. Also use some probiotics. Either make some yogurt and ferment ot for at least 24 hours or get a good high dose store bought probiotic. You need to reinstate beneficial bacteria as you kill off the bad guys-otherwise they'll just grow back.

If you can consult an herbalist there are a couple of great herbs that kill yeast very quickly...you just need to know exactly what dose to give and what to watch for. Tanalbit is a favorite.

Things will always get worse before they get better with yeast! Sorry!


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

I've researched Oil of Oregano to give to my 4yo for warts. I had warts on my arm for 10 years - tried everything - scraping, freezing, burning etc.. nothing worked. I took oil of oregano and they were gone in a week and have been gone over a year. Anyway, my daughter now has a couple under her nose and I wanted to try Oil of Oregano but all the research I've found says not to give it to children under the age of 7.


----------

